# Survival Gun



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Your headed out into the wild, no large preditors in the area. Whats your choice for putting game on the fire?

Found this in a search what do you think?

Look no further than the Henry/Armalite AR7 Survival Rifle (carried at one time by the USAF). Its been made in many variations and by several different manufactures. Seem the early or new ones are great but they were some somewhat shotty (Charter) ones in between.










Everything folds into the stock


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to have one, marginal accuracy, but would do the job.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

A scoped 10/22 Ruger.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I own an AR-7,newer one made by Henry..Very light, very easy to carry.
Not the most accurate gun i have ever shot, but definetly nice to carry in a backpack or a canoe, boat etc...


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

They are a neat little gun to shoot. like others say, not to heavy on the accuracy, but lightweight, built for the weather and will get game to the fire if you get in a jam.

Like anything, shoot it a lot, learn its little idiosyncrasies and it will serve you well.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

In a survival situation, accuracy could very well mean life or death. An accurate gun means less ammo expended too.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

An over/under....22cal/410 is in my opinion, the best combo.

Rounds are cheap, light, easy to carry and you can kill everything from a chipmunk to a deer.

Mitch


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thunderhead said:


> A scoped 10/22 Ruger.


my thoughts exactly. had one about 10 years ago. super accurate.
could shoot a flea off a flies ****.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Marlin also makes the Papoose.
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/SelfLoading/70PSS.asp

If going with a scoped rifle, make sure it is equipped with iron sights. Scope fails you have nothing. Any gun used in a survival situation needs solid open sights imo. 

I have thought about getting one of these to keep in a grab and go "JIC" pack if one needs to get out quick.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

IMHO The best survival gun is the one you have with you, so mine's a Browning Buckmark 22 pistol. Not gonna fend off any grizzlies, but definitely good for small game. The pistol and ammo are light and compact, so I'm going to have it with me on my hip or in my pack:


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> An over/under....22cal/410 is in my opinion, the best combo.
> 
> Rounds are cheap, light, easy to carry and you can kill everything from a chipmunk to a deer.
> 
> Mitch



Not quite as compact especially when the others are disassembled, but much better accuracy and shell selection (bird shot, slug .22 ammo). The .22/.410 O/U can be broke down and stored in a small gun case. I can't see not having the gun assembled in a survival situation. Shells are small and a couple boxes of .410 slugs can easily be carried in your pants pocket in addition to a box or 2 of .22 ammo and a box of 6 shot. JMO


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Marlin also makes the Papoose.
> http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/SelfLoading/70PSS.asp
> 
> If going with a scoped rifle, make sure it is equipped with iron sights. Scope fails you have nothing. Any gun used in a survival situation needs solid open sights imo.
> ...


I have a Marlin Papoose. Never had any problem with the scope being off. It is great for a "JIC" pack, due to its smaller size and ease of use. Very light, compact and fits in a backpack.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

A Ruger single six, convertible. Very accurate 22 revolver, plus the convertable allows for a 22 mag, for those pesky Grizzleys.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'd use 1/16 snares before I relied on a shot.
Or a 110 conibear.
.22 Pistol is all ya need


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

My choice of a survival gun in the situation you gave is an H&R single shot in 22 Mag, with a scope and iron sights. The reason I chose a 22 Mag over a 22 LR is the greater power for larger animals. For smaller animals, Winchester still makes the Winchester WRF cartridge, which is closer to the 22 LR in power but fits the WMR chamber. Cabela's sell these loads. I have a Ruger single Six as a companion arm to the H&R.
If I could find one, my second choice would be a Savage 22 Mag/20 ga. The 20 ga slug would be so much more effective on say a deer than a 22 Mag.
I have owned two of the AR7 take-down 22's and neither was accurate enough that I would want it as my survival rifle.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a lever action carbine (16" barrel) in .357 mag. Great companion to a small .38 or .22 pistol, and gives me 100yd potential. Vastly versatile from wood chucks to deer/man. A JIC bag/pack to me, has to be broad enough to cover events from a house fire that temporarily leaves you in the backyard - to public mayhem (read riot) + any natural disaster, and light enough for travel by foot. The .38/.357mag cartridge is readily available in multiple grain weights, has a proven record in street encounters, and the carbine is light with follow up shot capability. A havahart small animal trap (size 1025) in your JIC bag is invaluable for catching rodents up to squirrel size. Light, well made, low noise, and effective.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

yooperkenny said:


> IMHO The best survival gun is the one you have with you, so mine's a Browning Buckmark 22 pistol. Not gonna fend off any grizzlies, but definitely good for small game. The pistol and ammo are light and compact, so I'm going to have it with me on my hip or in my pack:


 
I have a Ruger MK II pistol for the same thing, its plenty accurate. Its taken 3 rabbits and 2 squirrels.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

m-1 carbine, no insightful rationale for it just my favorite go for a walk in the woods gun.


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

survival...I know its heavy but give me Remmington 12 gauge 870.I can kill anything from birds to bear with it and it always works.


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has suggested a trusty, iron-sighted Winchester Model 94 .30-30.

Seems to have served our forefathers quite nicely for a long time.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

The guts at Ruger must have been watching this thread. lol










and for the pistol guys:


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

Just picked up what is my opinion of a perfect survival gun. Got it just in time for 12-21.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Huffy said:


>


Or the Ruger Charger


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Bucket-Back said:


> Or the Ruger Charger


 
Oh yes...but, you almost have to own one to know what they can do.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I remember an article years back in one of the reloading mag's about a Marlin Lever Action in .444 marlin being an ideal survival gun. The author loaded birdshot, reduced powder loads, buckshot loads and of course the stop anything in it's tracks loads.


----------



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

Bolt action Marlin .22 WMR. Enough to bring a deer down but not too much for a squirrel.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'll bet the OP has quit looking for answers, the thread is about 3 years old.


LOL and here I thought this discussion was over with. This has got to be one of the longest running thread I have ever seen.

I do like the Ruger 10/22 but I gave mine to my son.

Flare gun not a bad idea. 

In the last three years my life has changed I now roam the Rocky Mountains so I carry a fly rod, but could use something to keep the Griz at bay what do you think a Rem 870 with slugs (2) and buckshot (3).
The thought being after the first two rounds he will be up close and personal.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

I happen to have a single shot bolt action .22 that will knock the nutz of a gnat at 40 yards. I wouldn't leave camp w/o it.:coolgleam


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

PaleRider said:


> Your headed out into the wild, no large predators in the area. Whats your choice for putting game on the fire?
> 
> I prefer my old Marlin single shot 22 Lr, It puts down everything I shot at within 75 yards. Grouse, rabbits squirrels are easily take with head shots. Ammo is cheap and easy to carry. I even shot an old military steel pot helmet and the round went threw both sides. So with a well placed shot behind the ear of a deer will bring it down for you if you need to. Hell it might even penetrate you typical liberals skull if you had to.:SHOCKED:


----------



## michiganbuck (Mar 11, 2010)

For a day trip, lost in the woods or for when the s hits the fan needs might differ.
For wilderness survival a 22mag offers carrying and storing a ton of shells in a small place and will kill a squirrel or a deer. A mag/shotgun will get more game.
For reliability away from cleaning kits and oil the bolt action will be shooting long after an auto load will fail.
For stealth one might carry a good bolt action 22lr single or multi shot, that is so shorts can be used in near silence.
For real stealth a box of snare wires and a hole to hide in might be best.


----------



## brooktroutballer (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my mits on a 10/22 takedown at gander mountain in saginaw this winter. That's hard to beat imo for a survival gun. Doesn't fit in its case though with a scope on it.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

If I were in a survival situation with no weapon, I would choose to make a self bow and arrows.


----------

